# Counting down the days!!! My 2nd kidding thread!!



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm gearing up for kidding! I've been obsessively looking up birthing threads on here, and searching kidding videos on YouTube. LOL

Kidding this season, I have three LaManchas, one "goat" (my Username namesake  ) and one ND/Pygmy. They have all kidded before. They are bred to my PB buck SPMF Tarzan. He is a registered Nubian. The earliest day that the girls could be due is February 23rd. Here are some preggo pics! How many do you think everybody has?  Please, please, please think pink!!!!!!

First two pics are Babs, my registered (almost) 9 year old. Her B-day is in a couple of days.  
The next three pics are Daisy the ND/Pygmy. She is HUGE in person. I'm surprised the poor girl can even walk. LOL (Send some triplet and quad wishes my way, huh?) 
Next three pics are Frosty, the unknown breed.  I think she is bigger than last year. (last year she had twin doelings) 
The next two are Hazel, a purebred, unregistered LaMancha.  She's my best milker.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

And, here is Tequila another PB, unregistered LaMancha. She looks much smaller than last year, when she had twins, but I have been fighting illness with her recently, so I'll be happy just as long as she and the kid/kids are healthy.  How many do you think everybody has? I can't wait!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking girls! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice  can't wait to see the kiddos's


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks! I just went out and bought a hair trimmer from WalMart, so I can do prenatal shaves this year. Last year I didn't shave them, and it was a PAIN to get them clean. Lol I do have a question about registration though; can all the kids be registered as 50% Nubian, even the bucklings? I am going to register Babs' kids as Experimental since she is a PB registered goat as well, but the other does are unregistered. Hope that made sense... Lol


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Only 20 days till babies can start being born!!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Goodluck and happy kidding!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks! Udders are filling! Hazel, Frosty, and Tequila especially! Daisy has filled a little bit, though not as much as the other three. Babs hasn't filled at all! Is there something else I should be doing for her, or do you think she will fill closer to her due date?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Update! Babs has started filling a little bit!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hope they are all pink and healthy


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks!! I am REALLY hoping for lots of doelings!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Only 13 days left! Not too much change, I copper bolused two of my does and am waiting for my selenium gel to come in the mail, as I am a little concerned that one at least is deficient. I would love some prayers for healthy deliveries!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Prayers to you and your girls!!!!! Goodluck and keep us posted!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just recalculated their due dates - somehow I was off by four days. Now day 145 for the earliest recorded bred is Feb. 27 instead of the 23rd. Still waiting....


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW....looks like you'll be up to your ears in baby goats!! They all look great... happy kidding vibes sent your way :hug:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you!! I felt some MAJOR kid movement on Daisy tonight!! She has a wild baby in there!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Tequila's ligaments were very low this morning. I'm a little worried. Is it normal for their ligaments to be this low this early? The earliest she could be due is February 27th. :?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I would say yes she should be fine some of them tend to get low some days then some days they are back normal then low the normal etc you get the picture! lol


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright, thanks! She is my doe who has not been feeling well, so I've been watching her like a hawk.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hazel had a big string of white mucus this morning!!!!!   Day 145 is Feb. 28th, and last year she went as early as she possibly could!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how exciting


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Only four days till Frosty could kid!!!!  Poor girl is looking so uncomfortable, I feel so bad for her.  Hazel has been having a little bit of discharge every morning, though not as much as when she had the white string. Last year she went on the very very early side of her due date (Day 144 or 145) so I am expecting her to kid soon!! Day 145 for her is the 28th. Tequila is doing alright, I'm thinking she has a single in there, though possibly small twins. Babs' udder is filling slowly! Daisy is huge! Her udder is pretty nice sized, and she is definitely in the waddling everywhere stage... LOL


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Doing pre kidding shaves on Frosty and Hazel tonight! Will get some pics then, and put them up.  I think Hazel has dropped a bit!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well.... I would have gotten you all some pics tonight, but it's been slightly disastrous today. LOL This evening, razor in one hand, grain in the other, I sloshed through our marsh of a field, while still getting lightly rained on. (It's been POURING this afternoon, and yesterday too; though don't get me wrong, we really needed the rain.  ) As I was bringing the goats in, I was run into, rubbed on, etc. by the squishiest, wettest goats on the planet. Needless to say, my jeans are soaked... Lol So after getting everyone in their stalls and getting Hazel on the stand, (thank goodness she's a patient goat... Lol  ) I started shaving. I never realized before how deceptively thick Hazel's udder hair is. :shocked: My new razor decided that half way through her udder it would start losing battery power. I was proceeding slowly but steadily, until I made the mistake of turning the stupid thing off. It wouldn't turn back on, and I had no extra batteries with me. So Hazel now has a 3/4 shaved udder, and it was too wet to bring the camera out anyway. Oh, and as soon as I had gotten her back in her stall etc., the razor decided to turn back on. *facepalm* LOL


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Was shaving Tequila's udder tonigh, and happened to put my hand on her right side. I felt a steady pulsing on my hand!! It was high up on her side, and felt like a heartbeat!! Is it possible to feel the baby's pulse?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Today is Day 145 for Frosty, and 144 for Hazel!!!!! I'm so excited!! Will let you all know if I find anything waiting for me in the barn!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

No babies today, but Frosty's udder is full though not shiny. Hazel's udder filled a lot today, and her teats filled some too!! Her ligs are VERY low. Maybe babies tomorrow for her! Her ligs were so low tonight that I am going to go and check her again before bed. Will see if I can get some pics posted tomorrow. It's been a crazy past few days and I am going insane thinking every time I turn around I'll have babies! LOL


----------



## doecygoat (Jan 18, 2013)

Frosty1 said:


> I'm gearing up for kidding! I've been obsessively looking up birthing threads on here, and searching kidding videos on YouTube. LOL
> 
> Kidding this season, I have three LaManchas, one "goat" (my Username namesake  ) and one ND/Pygmy. They have all kidded before. They are bred to my PB buck SPMF Tarzan. He is a registered Nubian. The earliest day that the girls could be due is February 23rd. Here are some preggo pics! How many do you think everybody has?  Please, please, please think pink!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I can sympathize!!! Cant soak up enuf babies....


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I think we may have babies today!!! It is Hazel's Day 145, and her ligs are VERY low. Her udder filled some more last night, though it's not strutted, and her vulva is pretty open. She went on day 145 last year. I'm going to be checking her obsessively today LOL   Think pink and healthy please!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hazel kidded twin doelings at about 2:00 this afternoon!!! I found them while they were still wet.  Will post pics on a Birth Announcements thread.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Frosty kidded triplets bucklings!!


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Congratulations x


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Congrats on both kiddings!! Funny you got triplet bucks! Oh well still cute tho huh??


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! Tequila kidded healthy twins today!!! One buck, one doe. I would post pics, but I'm actually in D.C. right now, so my family is taking care of them.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

While I was gone, Babs kidded twin bucklings, and Daisy kidded triplet doelings!! They're adorable!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

triplet doelings! Awesome, congrats!


----------

